# Springfield GI sight dovetails



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I've been thinking about an inexpensive 1911 to tinker with and gradually build my ideal gun out of. My Dad recently offered me his springfield GI at a really great price and I am thinking of taking him up on it.

I know the sights will have to be swapped out. Does anyone know the dimensions (or standard like novak, heinie, etc) of the dovetail on that gun so I can scope out the replacement sight options before I commit?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I just took my SA GI Champion to a local gunsmith for a set of Novak low profile 3 dot sights (not night sights). The sights cost $48 and the work will be about $50. From what he said, some minor grinding/cutting would be needed. Other people I had consulted all said that even if you can get a rear drop in sight to fit correctly and get it banged in on your own, the front sight will need to be machined in. Just looking at that pathetic little hump at the front should tell you a pro needs to do the work.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Just about any sight that would be worth going through the trouble of replacing in that pistol will require some mods to the slide. Get what you really want and have a good gunsmith pit them on. It can be done at home..I've done one of mine but it really was not worth the hell I went through to get it the way I wanted it. It's the downside to the GI slide. The only one that I seen so far but it's a pretty big one.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm still wondering, are the GI sight dovetails a standard size or are they something else?


----------



## Desperado-OPs (Feb 17, 2008)

Nobody answered me in the gunsmithing area so I will give it a shot over here:
I just bought a Springfield PX9154LP last night. It has the standard 3 dot non night sight. I believe it is a Novak low/dovetail design/mount. Anyways, I'm looking to get a better target sight. I've always liked the flat blade design with white outline. I don't know which brands are recommended and which ones will work well without machining the gun.
The front sight Im leaning towards, at least right now, would be a fiber optic or plain white or orange blade.
Note: I don't like night sights or 3 dot sights.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If the new sight does not require grinding the back of the slide I believe that the dovetail is the the same.


----------



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

*sights*

checkout Kingsgun works catalog.
http://kingsgunworks.com/

maybe be somthing you like?
good luck.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Contact the guys @ novak guns and let them take care of your sight selection & install. Bth: Kings gunworks in glendale, ca. Is no longer in business. The boys at novaks are sight specialists.


----------

